# Dan Abnett/Graham McNeill double-book



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I heard that Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill are both going to write books recalling a single battle between SMs and CSMs. Dan Abnett will write his book from the CSM's point of view, and Graham will write his book from the SMs point of view. Sounds sweet.

Don't flame me if someone's posted this...


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

That would be sweet - the two best writers of 40k fantasy. Sounds like an ace idea, if there not doing this, they should!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

oooo Now that would be bad ass, as was sadi above they are the best authors in 40k and I am sure it would be awesome.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

That's probably the battle for Prospero for the HH series.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think so, I believe its UltraMarines and Iron Warriors (probably wrong, though)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybe that's how they'll do the battle for terra? That'd be wicked cool.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The idea that Abnett is doing the CSM viewpoint makes me a happy camper.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

The battle of Terra is to big, both authors have been focussing on smaller wars lately, probably either an Iron Warriors Contingent, or could be Alpha Legion what with the whole primarch incident.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

My sources say the two books WILL be the battle of Prospero, AKA the Space Wolves vs. the Thousand Sons... k:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Deneris said:


> My sources say the two books WILL be the battle of Prospero, AKA the Space Wolves vs. the Thousand Sons... k:


there was talk of this about a month ago on the black library forum and it was wolves V thousand sons there, it would sound about right


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

That would be really good, I went to meet Dan Abnett last week, have a look at our pictures on facebook under Forthe Knowledge or at our web site www.4tk.co.uk. Dan is a really nice chap to talk to as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Space Wolves vs. the Thousand Sons..


Hopefully told from the Tson perspective. After all, there are already a bunch of SW novels available and I for one would love to get a more in depth look at the razing of Prospero and the Tsons as a whole.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Im pretty sure its battle for prospero for the HH series


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Space Wolves and thousand sons... coulda sworn that wasn't it


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Space Wolves and thousand sons... coulda sworn that wasn't it


it's actually confirmed now - The Battle of Prospero, DA is doing the Wolves book and GM is doing the thousand sons book


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

So they switched then?


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> So they switched then?


no I think that was the way it was always going to be done (at least according to BL forum staff)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Still interesting, I really need to get the Horus Books together, I only have the first and I'm still on half a dozen pages in. 

This news will tempt me though, its one of the main 40K stories I've wanted to see done justice for ages.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Druchii in Space said:


> Still interesting, I really need to get the Horus Books together, I only have the first and I'm still on half a dozen pages in.


Gah, what are you waiting for? The first book is really quite good and a great introduction to the series. Do yourself and favor and read it. Now!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That would be epic! I would definitely buy that book, I just hope it won't have those massive battles of thousands of Space Marines, that just seems too chaotic. They should stick to a battle with 100 Space Marines on each side with some armor and maybe Traitor Guard on the Chaos side, not an apocalyptic battle. Anyone else think the battles should be game sized?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

gwmaniac said:


> That would be epic! I would definitely buy that book, I just hope it won't have those massive battles of thousands of Space Marines, that just seems too chaotic. They should stick to a battle with 100 Space Marines on each side with some armor and maybe Traitor Guard on the Chaos side, not an apocalyptic battle. Anyone else think the battles should be game sized?


As long as they're not as huge as the final one in Fulgrim. That was a bit too much as far as I'm concerned - there was no real room for individual heroics, just pages of describing how the tide turned this way and that way and how the Primarchs chopped through this many enemies per stride and all that. It's just boring and too unspecific for my tastes.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I imagine considering the context there will be some monumentally large battles (none the size of Istavvan or the Siege of Terra obviously because those are multi-Legion battles) because it's an entire Legion going up against the entirety of another Legion.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I really enjoyed the final battle in fulgrim, thought it was really well done. If they can pull that off again for this book, I'd be very happy.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

forget all the multi marine battles on prospero, its all about russ, valdor and the custodes and SoB's against magnus and his elite psyker marines. there should be plenty of build up as to why russ went to kill magnus instead of capturing him like he was supposed to and why valdor didnt stop russ doing this and also some last minute decisions from magnus as to the path he chose.

nothing else will do and nothing else will matter!


----------

